
A deleted page that reveals the paparazzi roots of Kodak Coin - twsted
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/01/kodak-apparently-re-branded-a-paparazzi-licensing-platform-as-kodak-coin/
======
gitgud
There are a lot of these copyright crypto coin projects out there at the
moment, here's a few questions I have:

1\. How can a block chain technically prevent people from just registering
1000's of photos found on the internet? Even if there is a cost.

2\. Who can validate who took what photo?

3\. How do they link the photo to the registry? Any small change in a single
pixel, would alter the hash of the photo and pass through their web crawlers.

Maybe they mint you a Kodak Coin every time you take a photo, which you can
spend on copyrighting it...

------
rando444
You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the
villain.

